# Bolt +, external keyboard?



## Tachy (Aug 26, 2017)

I am a long term TiVo user, with prior Premiere XL4. My Logitech keyboard worked fine with the prior TiVo by just plugging the USB dongle in to the XL4, but it does not seem to work with the TiVo Bolt +. I also have a Harmony Ultimate remote and keyboard and that does not seem to work either. The Bolt + does not seem to have a setting choice to link a bluetooth keyboard directly either. Is there a way to get it to recognize either a bluetooth keyboard or one with a dongle? I do not want to use a sliding remote keyboard, since I use the Harmony Ultimate one. I guess I can use the keyboard on my TiVo app on my iPad, but it is not the same. Any suggestions...thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Tachy said:


> I am a long term TiVo user, with prior Premiere XL4. My Logitech keyboard worked fine with the prior TiVo by just plugging the USB dongle in to the XL4, but it does not seem to work with the TiVo Bolt +. I also have a Harmony Ultimate remote and keyboard and that does not seem to work either. The Bolt + does not seem to have a setting choice to link a bluetooth keyboard directly either. Is there a way to get it to recognize either a bluetooth keyboard or one with a dongle? I do not want to use a sliding remote keyboard, since I use the Harmony Ultimate one. I guess I can use the keyboard on my TiVo app on my iPad, but it is not the same. Any suggestions...thanks.


My Logitech keyboard worked just great when I xfered to my new Bolt + about a year ago, could newer Bolts be different ?? or is there a difference between the Bolt+ and the 4 tuner Bolt ?


----------



## Tachy (Aug 26, 2017)

All I know is that I have tried my Logitech K400r keyboard with dongle plugged in, and it seems to do nothing when I try it. I have tried on both Bolt + units that I have gotten in the last week (since the first Bolt + stopped working within 24 hours). This keyboad with Dongle, worked fine on the TiVo Premiere XL4 that I previously had. 

I also tried the Harmony Ultimate keyboard, although this did not work properly with the Premiere XL4 either. I have several direct bluetooth keyboards (without dongles), and cannot figure out a way to pair those, either. If anyone has any other suggestions, they are appreciated. It just seems as if the new Bolt + perhaps does not have the correct drivers loaded, or perhaps some other incompatibility.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Tachy said:


> All I know is that I have tried my Logitech K400r keyboard with dongle plugged in, and it seems to do nothing when I try it. I have tried on both Bolt + units that I have gotten in the last week (since the first Bolt + stopped working within 24 hours). This keyboad with Dongle, worked fine on the TiVo Premiere XL4 that I previously had.
> 
> I also tried the Harmony Ultimate keyboard, although this did not work properly with the Premiere XL4 either. I have several direct bluetooth keyboards (without dongles), and cannot figure out a way to pair those, either. If anyone has any other suggestions, they are appreciated. It just seems as if the new Bolt + perhaps does not have the correct drivers loaded, or perhaps some other incompatibility.


Try a standard wired USB keyboard as a sanity check.


----------



## Tachy (Aug 26, 2017)

I would if I had one......but even if it worked....it would not do me much good.....since I would not be likely to ever use it that way. I have seen several posts from others at this point, suggesting that their Bolt +'s did not work with any of their USB keyboards either.....(even though they did with prior TiVo's), so I expect it is a TiVo thingy. I hope they fix this with future software/firmware updates. If anyone knows something else that works.....let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Wislander (Dec 4, 2008)

It seems like the USB ports are only plug and play during a hardware reboot. I just added a wireless keyboard to mine yesterday and it started working as soon as I rebooted my Bolt, then it worked perfectly. That may be all that others need to get their working.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Wislander said:


> It seems like the USB ports are only plug and play during a hardware reboot. I just added a wireless keyboard to mine yesterday and it started working as soon as I rebooted my Bolt, then it worked perfectly. That may be all that others need to get their working.


Would you plug your entire power strip into these things, and would it work for TiVo without losing power?

Also, I'm looking at APC. It's powered via USB, which is fine. It'll be right next to a Desktop computer. Thoughts? I read a couple of Amazon comments, complaining that it's "cheap Chinese junk", or something of that nature.


----------

